# Should i go for a reddish brown hair color?



## genniboo (Jul 28, 2010)

A year ago i went from blonde to brunette using L'oreal Casting Creme Gloss in shade 500 (Medium Brown). Even though my hair turned quite dark, my hair faded to a less harsh shade and i ended up really liking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right now i haven't dyed my hair for over six months so my hair is pretty much at its natural color which is quite a lot lighter than how it was when i first dyed it:



	The first photo was taken shortly after i dyed my hair, the second one is what it looks like now. (sorry i look like an idiot in the pics haha, but they were the only ones i had that showed the true colors..)

	I do like my hair color, but to be honest i'm getting a little bored with it now and it has started to turn pretty light in the roots in the front (almost blond in some parts) because of the sun. I keep seeing photos of people with amazing reddish browns and keep wondering whether i could pull it off or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is where you guys come in! Do you think i could pull it off or should i just stay as i am now?

	This is the kind of hair color i'm thinking about:















	And if anyone has any recommendations of hair dye shades to achieve this kind of reddish brown i'm all ears


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2010)

I LOVE the red/brown look. I just added deep cherry red/brown color to my hair. I can never stay away from it! Anyways...
I say yes you can pull it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a high maintenance color. Since red pigment molecules are bigger and only sit on the hair shaft. So, you will have to upkeep it more if you want that deep reddish brown.

I honestly hate box color & I am not saying that just because I am stylist, I have always hated them. 
I recommend going to your local sally's and getting Wella. 
I don't use Wella, so I can't give you a formula from them...but Redken I would mix a 4R+6NW+6V. So when or if you do get Wella color your going to want to get a mixture similar to this. If you put a straight red in your hair it will fade in a instant. You want to add a neutral/warm to make it less intense red, to make it warmer & help it stick. Same with adding a Violet, seems weird I know, but trust me I did it to my hair yesterday it makes a GORGEOUS color but that V will help it not fade as well & add depth.

Can you afford to go to a stylist?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2010)

i LOVE those colours and totally think you could rock it, espcially for fall/winter! I would however suggest to get it done professionally and if possible get a demi/semi perm colour. Why? Perm red dye is a bitch to get out if you want to switch. I would do it semi a couple times (at a salon) and if you LOVE it and want to commit, then i would go perm. 

Keep in mind red requires a lot of upkeep. You need to touch up the colour every 6 weeks because it fades so quickly. Granted it will most likely just fade brownier, but if you want to keep it vibrant, it can be a pain. That being said, i had vibrant copper hair for 2 year, and while it took work, i loved it!

my advice is to get your red done at a salon the first 2-3 times until you get your perfect shade, and then get your hair colour matched somewhere that sell professional dye to the public. The reason being red is easy to screw up on your own. It can easily turn out purple, black or too intense or even spotty. I got mine done in a salon twice until i found the shade i wanted then got my colour matched with joico dye. The reason i believe you should use profssional dyes is because they are less damaging thus easier on the hair if you redye it every 6 weeks. The red pigment tends to last a little longer. I find it also eaiser to cutom mix your colour, which is what i did.

Hope that helps!


----------



## genniboo (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I LOVE the red/brown look. I just added deep cherry red/brown color to my hair. I can never stay away from it! Anyways...
I say yes you can pull it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a high maintenance color. Since red pigment molecules are bigger and only sit on the hair shaft. So, you will have to upkeep it more if you want that deep reddish brown.

I honestly hate box color & I am not saying that just because I am stylist, I have always hated them. 
I recommend going to your local sally's and getting Wella. 
I don't use Wella, so I can't give you a formula from them...but Redken I would mix a 4R+6NW+6V. So when or if you do get Wella color your going to want to get a mixture similar to this. If you put a straight red in your hair it will fade in a instant. You want to add a neutral/warm to make it less intense red, to make it warmer & help it stick. Same with adding a Violet, seems weird I know, but trust me I did it to my hair yesterday it makes a GORGEOUS color but that V will help it not fade as well & add depth.

Can you afford to go to a stylist?_

 
Thank you so much for your reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much appreciated. I am definitely going to dye my hair this color, not sure if i will do it myself or go to the salon..! I found a website of a girl who used the shade Chocolate 535 and i like the result she got! You can see it here. My natural hair color is darker than hers, so i'm guessing it'll turn out a little bit darker on me which is what i want. I'm now veeery tempted to try that one and i guess if it goes terribly wrong i can always dye it with the 500 which worked fine for me before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've dyed my hair at the salon a couple of times before, but i haven't always been satisfied with the results so i'm a little hesitant about shedding a lot of money on a color that might not turn out the way i want it to. Though I guess it's all a matter of finding the right colorist, but so far for me i've not had very good luck. But i'll keep you updated with whatever i decide to do!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i LOVE those colours and totally think you could  rock it, espcially for fall/winter! I would however suggest to get it  done professionally and if possible get a demi/semi perm colour. Why?  Perm red dye is a bitch to get out if you want to switch. I would do it  semi a couple times (at a salon) and if you LOVE it and want to commit,  then i would go perm. 

Keep in mind red requires a lot of upkeep. You need to touch up the  colour every 6 weeks because it fades so quickly. Granted it will most  likely just fade brownier, but if you want to keep it vibrant, it can be  a pain. That being said, i had vibrant copper hair for 2 year, and  while it took work, i loved it!

my advice is to get your red done at a salon the first 2-3 times until  you get your perfect shade, and then get your hair colour matched  somewhere that sell professional dye to the public. The reason being red  is easy to screw up on your own. It can easily turn out purple, black  or too intense or even spotty. I got mine done in a salon twice until i  found the shade i wanted then got my colour matched with joico dye. The  reason i believe you should use profssional dyes is because they are  less damaging thus easier on the hair if you redye it every 6 weeks. The  red pigment tends to last a little longer. I find it also eaiser to  cutom mix your colour, which is what i did.

Hope that helps!_

 
Yeah i'm starting to feel like fall could come already and i guess i  just want to do something with my hair to suit that feeling haha! I'm  still contemplating whether to do it myself or go to a salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that  sounds like a good idea, but my main problem is finding a good colorist  that actually understands what i want and does it just that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha!  I'm thinking maybe if i do it myself first then if it turns out good -  awesome! And if it turns out bad - i'll go to a salon to get it fixed?  Or is that just a bad idea?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 29, 2010)

If you're not satisfied with your results with a salon, they should re-do it for free. if it's not the result you wanted. But you need to tell the stylist right after shes has finished you. Not 2 days or a week later...


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 29, 2010)

if you have a laptop, bring it with tons and tons of pictures of the colour you want. i would still go to a salon. that girl in the link already has a strong red unertone to her hair, so it might turn  out more brown. also, a lot of time the shade will pull very dark ad youll be left with a colour you dont like. ive also been told by a friend and stylist that dying over box dyes can be unpradictable.... sooooooooooooo


----------



## genniboo (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, i know you'll be disappointed now but i did go and buy two packs of the Chocolate 535 shade, and i'm very happy with the results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see the point in going to the hairdressers for getting it done when i can just do it myself and have myself to blame if it goes terribly wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, here's the result:





	It shows a little redder in real life, but the shade is very close to the photos. Next time when this one has faded a little i might go for a lighter and more red shade, but i do really like this one too!


	And i just want to thank you both for taking the time to read my post and give me advice! I do really appreciate it even though i ended up not completely following it..


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 1, 2010)

I think that looks lovely on you, but I'd go for a redder shade next time so it's a little more different and because it would compliment your skin tone and eye colour so much better! I think a redder shade would look STUNNING on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss my red hair


----------



## Beautygeekster (Mar 15, 2013)

I know it's years later but do you use Peroxide 20 or 30 ? I have a dark brown base but about the first 6 inches of my hair is virgin because it's been so long since i last colored it. If you have any recomendations on how I can make sure it's even i would appreciate it.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, you look awesome. 

As a choosy person i am always afraid regarding dyeing hair. 

I did dye my hair and it was red and permanent one. You may try this. The product was Garnier natural hair color.


----------



## mimimichele (Aug 19, 2013)

Who is the middle person in the picture who had the hair color u wanted?


----------

